# Topics > 5G >  5G network solutions, Ciena Corporation, Hanover, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ciena Corporation

Home page - ciena.com/insights/5g

----------


## Airicist

5G + Ciena

Published on May 30, 2018




> A 5G network means having a network capable of handling unprecedented demand. Think of Ciena as your guide on the path to 5G where you get to pick and choose the best technology at every step.

----------

